# Orion 250 HCCA Digital Reference Power Output



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

As I await my Amp Dyno, I decided to post some tests I did a while back. My setup uses power resistors, True RMS volt meter, 40Hz test tone and DD-1 to verify the 1% THD. I also show a Velleman HP50 scope to monitor the wave form. My test should simulate the "certified" mode on the AD-1 Amp Dyno...

Part 1:
Orion 250 HCCA at 4 ohms stereo down to 2 ohms mono:







Part 2:
Orion 250 HCCA at 1 ohm Mono with Amperage Pull:


----------

